# Happy St Fatty's Day! Q-View of course!



## freakynorm (Dec 9, 2012)

Decided to do up some fattys for breakfasts/lunches/dinners for the coming week. Prepped and rolled em up Saturday night, now just waiting for the UDS to hit temp to pop em in.

Left one is a spicy Italian sausage fatty filled with onions, peppers, mushrooms and a white garlic cheddar cheese. The middle is a spicy burger fatty filled with onions, peppers, jalapenos, pepperoncini, bacon, and a habanero jack cheese. The wife likes spicy foods so I thought I would do this one up for her. The third one is another burger fatty filled with onions, peppers, mushrooms, bacon, and a mozzarella provolone cheese wrapped in a bacon weave. I used some Weber's seasoning for the two burger fattys called Gourmet Burger. It's pretty tasty.













stfattys002.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






Of course it's raining out like a mofo so I fashioned a quick ghetto mod to keep the rain from pouring in my UDS.













stfattys001.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






It works quite well actually.













stfattys003.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






Fattys should be done in a few hours. Halfway through I am tossing some sweet potatoes on my Char Broil TBE roaster to go as a side with a lil butter and brown sugar on em. Pics to follow.


----------



## freakynorm (Dec 9, 2012)

Everything came out fantastic. The wife really liked the spicy burger fatty. I did too even though it was at about the limit for me as far as spiciness goes.

Sweet potato had a nice crispy/chewy skin.













stfattys008.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






A little butter and brown sugar to sweeten the deal.













stfattys007.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






From left to right, spicy Italian sausage, spicy burger, and bacon wrapped burger. I really love the flavor the mushrooms and jalapenos pick up while smoking. Even the wife liked the regular burger one with the mushrooms even though she's not a fan of cooked shrooms.













stfattys006.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






Spicy Italian sausage with onions, peppers, mushrooms, and a garlic white cheddar cheese.













stfattys004.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






Burger fatty with pepperoncini, jalapenos, peppers, onions, bacon, and habanero jack cheese.













stfattys005.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






Burger fatty with onions, peppers, mushrooms, bacon, filled with a mozzarella-provolone cheese and held together in a bacon weave.













stfattys010.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012






Fatty sammich on a toasted cheddar roll. Yum!













stfattys009.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## coronaca92879 (Dec 9, 2012)

Those look really good. Garlic cheeses is right up my ally.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 10, 2012)

agree. garlic is a food group to me. looks great.


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW....I got to try to do this next weekend. You got some nice looking fatty's   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for sharing


----------



## justlen (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess I know what I'll be cooking this weekend. Well done!


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 10, 2012)

They look Fattylicious!            Yes that is a word.Atleast now it is.


----------



## doug stratton (Dec 10, 2012)

Drool, Mmmm, Fatties, what else can you say?


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Those look great!  Gonna have to try this too!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## leonidasmma (Dec 11, 2012)

Those Look FLIPPING AMAZING.....I gotta cook a fatty here soon!!!!!

How long and what temp do you usually cook your fatties at?


----------



## freakynorm (Dec 12, 2012)

Around 225 to 250deg for 2-3 hours on average.


----------



## leonidasmma (Dec 14, 2012)

what internal temp are you looking for?  BTW thanks for responding!


----------



## freakynorm (Dec 15, 2012)

I take em off at 165deg internal temp. A few degrees over wont kill em. Just be sure to use 80/20 or 85/15 ground beef. Go too lean and they will likely be pretty dry.


----------



## leonidasmma (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm gonna have to give the ground beef a try next time.  I used pork breakfast sausage this time on a pizza and chili dog fatties.  Both turned out great and I'll have some Q-Views up soon!


----------



## beeboq (Dec 18, 2012)

Did you have a hard time moving the fatties around with out the bacon weave?  No problems with it falling apart?


----------



## freakynorm (Dec 19, 2012)

If you wrap em tight enough in some plastic wrap and leave it in the fridge overnight, it stays put unless you totally overfilled it to begin with. They firm up nicely once cooked. I use a set of bbq gloves to just pick em up off the grill with.


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Dec 19, 2012)

great looking fatties!  keep up the good work! and thanks for some new recipe ideas!


----------



## freakynorm (Dec 19, 2012)

I am making 2 regular burger fatties and 1 spicy one, a batch of beans, and a few packs of brats this weekend. Should be a good eating weekend and then plenty to have for lunches during the week.


----------

